# 309/100 processing time from DUbai



## sammyy (May 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I applied my Australian Spouse VISA 309/100 from Dubai, UAE.

Date of lodgement: 18/02/2014.
Medicals and character checks done.

Still no reply from them.

Waiiting when CO will be appointed.


----------



## Charbs (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Sammy, 
Just wondering how did u do ur medicals? Did u have the Hap number , cause I applied in 21 jan 2014 and when I tried to book for my medicals they told me that I need to wait until my CO asks for it and gives the referral number


----------



## sammyy (May 8, 2014)

Charbs said:


> Hey Sammy,
> Just wondering how did u do ur medicals? Did u have the Hap number , cause I applied in 21 jan 2014 and when I tried to book for my medicals they told me that I need to wait until my CO asks for it and gives the referral number



Hey Charbs,

I got my HAP ID when my husband was waiting for his PR. His CO asked my medicals..Immediately after we submitted our medicals he got his PR and after a month I applied for my Spouse visa.. My medicals were valid till that time.

Its more than 5 months now but still i am waiting for the CO to be appointed.


----------



## sammyy (May 8, 2014)

vinil said:


> Hi i have been working in dubai for last 4 years and now planning to go to australia on spouse visa as my wife is working in australia.. could you please assit where you did your medicals and what the procedure was like including the fee



You can do your medicals only after you get your HAP ID which your CO will provide you.


----------



## Charbs (Aug 4, 2014)

sammyy said:


> Hey Charbs,
> 
> I got my HAP ID when my husband was waiting for his PR. His CO asked my medicals..Immediately after we submitted our medicals he got his PR and after a month I applied for my Spouse visa.. My medicals were valid till that time.
> 
> Its more than 5 months now but still i am waiting for the CO to be appointed.


Oh, thanks for the info and congrats for ur husband and hopefully soon u will hear from ur CO, as far as I know I checked in may with the consulate they said they were still processin September application.. Will keep u posted once I get a CO appointed


----------



## sammyy (May 8, 2014)

Charbs said:


> Oh, thanks for the info and congrats for ur husband and hopefully soon u will hear from ur CO, as far as I know I checked in may with the consulate they said they were still processin September application.. Will keep u posted once I get a CO appointed


Ok..Thanks. 

How did u contact the consulate?


----------



## Johnno77 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Processing time 12-18 months?*

Hi,

I have applied for the 309 partner visa in August 2013 at VFS Dubai, so it has been 12 months.
It took them 8 months till I got CO assigned and replied to my emails (April 2014). After that the CO within couple of weeks provided me with the HAP ID # and I went to Festival city - Clinic and completed my medical exams on the last week of May.

Since then I have sent couple of emails, called the consulate general couple of times and their answer is that they are doing the background checks.

What's puzzling me, is that on the website they say in my case as I am from Lebanon (High risk country) it should take 8-12 months.

I am not sure if you are all facing the same situation, but has anyone got his 309 partner visa sorted on time?

I heard from a friend that in Dubai it is taking 12-18 months is that true?

Best Johnno


----------



## Charbs (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi johnno77
I've read on one of the forum, a girl applied from Dubai on the 12th of November and got her visa 25th of July and she was from high risk country also ... Some cases takes longer, did they ask you for the police clearance from both Lebanon and Dubai ? Good luck man hopefully soon u will hear good news.. I applied for my partner visa on the 21st of Jan and still til this date didn't hear anything from them.. They called me in May and did the character check on the phone


----------



## Charbs (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnno77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the 309 partner visa in August 2013 at VFS Dubai, so it has been 12 months.
> It took them 8 months till I got CO assigned and replied to my emails (April 2014). After that the CO within couple of weeks provided me with the HAP ID # and I went to Festival city - Clinic and completed my medical exams on the last week of May.
> ...


Hey Johnoo,

Best of luck hopefully soon u will hear an answer , as far as I know it takes 6 to 10 weeks after file being queued for final decision for visa to be granted.
One of of the forums I read a girl applied from Dubai on the 12th of November got CO assigned on the 25th of May and visa granted 25th of July and she was from a high risk country.. Some cases takes longer to get processed, have they asked you for police clearance from both Lebanon and Dubai and any other country u lived in more than 12 months? Have you ever been in Australia before on any sort of visas? 
I applied on the 21st of Jan, got a call in May for my character check and been told that they were processing September application at the time , and since then I've been waiting.. Will keep u posted on any news and please do the same.. Good luck


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vinil said:


> Hi i have been working in dubai for last 4 years and now planning to go to australia on spouse visa as my wife is working in australia.. could you please assit where you did your medicals and what the procedure was like including the fee


Medicals are done in the Dubai London Clinic @ DFC as well as their other branch which I don't remember where



Charbs said:


> Hey Sammy,
> Just wondering how did u do ur medicals? Did u have the Hap number , cause I applied in 21 jan 2014 and when I tried to book for my medicals they told me that I need to wait until my CO asks for it and gives the referral number


yes right, if you do not generate the HAP ID before lodging, you cannot generate it after lodging until the CO does it for you


----------



## Johnno77 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Called the Embassy*



Charbs said:


> Hi johnno77
> I've read on one of the forum, a girl applied from Dubai on the 12th of November and got her visa 25th of July and she was from high risk country also ... Some cases takes longer, did they ask you for the police clearance from both Lebanon and Dubai ? Good luck man hopefully soon u will hear good news.. I applied for my partner visa on the 21st of Jan and still til this date didn't hear anything from them.. They called me in May and did the character check on the phone


Hi Charbs,

Many thanks for your reply. I called the consulate general. The lady that handled tha call was very helpful and professional. Basically even-though it says on the immigration website that the application should take 8-12 months, but the average processing time in Dubai is 12-18 months, with few cases that take a little bit longer.

As for your question on police clearance, I have submitted my clearance letters of Lebanon, UAE and KSA when I applied in August 2013 and only completed my medical when I was called by my case officer on April 2014 and given the HAP Id#.

As for the girl you know who has applied in November 2013 and got it in July, she might be married right? This is not my case I have been in relationship for over 5 years and not married. I am applying for the 309 partner visa.

Many thanks for opening this page on the forum, as it does give us a space to lessen the stress of this process.

All the best,

John


----------



## Charbs (Aug 4, 2014)

Johnno77 said:


> Hi Charbs,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. I called the consulate general. The lady that handled tha call was very helpful and professional. Basically even-though it says on the immigration website that the application should take 8-12 months, but the average processing time in Dubai is 12-18 months, with few cases that take a little bit longer.
> 
> ...


Hi john,

Good luck and hopefully soon u hear an answer soon.. As for that girl yes she was married, as am I , married to an Australian citizen, but still til this date didn't hear anything from them and it's been just over 7 months now.. Anyway on one of the other forums there's a Lebanese guy that applied to a prospective marriage visa , think it's similar to urs, and he been waiting since august 2013, Everytime he calls they tell him they doing security checks...keep us posted on ur news and so will i


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All

Anyone who has applied for Online spouse visa from Dubai and has been asked to do Bio Metrics. Appreciate if any one can guide me on the biometric s i.e, how is the procedure for online applicants.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vinil said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone who has applied for Online spouse visa from Dubai and has been asked to do Bio Metrics. Appreciate if any one can guide me on the biometric s i.e, how is the procedure for online applicants.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


you call VFS Global in Dubai (Wafi Mall) and they will take care of it


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Dear All

Any Applicant who is of Indian Origin has applied for Online spouse visa from Dubai... I would like to get some info on the visa... so if there is anyone please PM me your number if you guys don't mind.

Also any idea what s the current processing time for online applicants applied in Dubai holding Indian Passport.


Thanks.

Vinil


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

*Hello*

Dear All

Any update on any of the Dubai applicants.... please do share and get this thread live.

Hi Charbs...

Are you still waiting for your visa?


----------



## Charbs (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi johnno77 any news about ur visa ? Ive been waiting for almost 15 months now and my application is still awaiting security checks


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Charbs said:


> Hi johnno77 any news about ur visa ? Ive been waiting for almost 15 months now and my application is still awaiting security checks


Hi Charbs

That's a long time.... I have applied online 27/01/2015 ... guess it will be a long wait..


Vin


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

Charbs said:


> Hi johnno77 any news about ur visa ? Ive been waiting for almost 15 months now and my application is still awaiting security checks


Hiii Charbs I've been waiting 18 months for my de-facto 309/100 Visa ... 12 months passed since my CO sends my application to ASIO- Still waiting security check


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

KitKaat said:


> Hiii Charbs I've been waiting 18 months for my de-facto 309/100 Visa ... 12 months passed since my CO sends my application to ASIO- Still waiting security check


Dear Kitkaat

May I know your country of Origin (Citizenship).


Thanks Vin


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

vinil said:


> Dear Kitkaat
> 
> May I know your country of Origin (Citizenship).
> 
> Thanks Vin


My partner is from Syria and we applied through Australian embassy in Cairo


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

KitKaat said:


> My partner is from Syria and we applied through Australian embassy in Cairo


Dear Kitkaat

Ok... Good Luck to u... Hope u get ur Grant Soon.

Regards,

Vin


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

vinil said:


> Dear Kitkaat
> 
> Ok... Good Luck to u... Hope u get ur Grant Soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks .... hope urs too, good luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> My partner is from Syria and we applied through Australian embassy in Cairo


no luck yet?????


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> no luck yet?????


Unfortunately, still waiting for the ESC to come back


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

Did anyone here got any good news ?
<< I am still waiting for security check, 3 days and we'll hit the 19 month waiting ..(


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> Did anyone here got any good news ?
> << I am still waiting for security check, 3 days and we'll hit the 19 month waiting ..(


you need to make some noise

squeaky wheels get the grease


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> you need to make some noise
> 
> squeaky wheels get the grease


I did .. the MP replied to me that Immigration still waiting the pending security check ... and in April I contact the IGIS and they replied that they cannot give me the timelines of it :-(


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

KitKaat said:


> I did .. the MP replied to me that Immigration still waiting the pending security check ... and in April I contact the IGIS and they replied that they cannot give me the timelines of it :-(


find a lawyer and take matters to court. Media loves stories like this


----------



## KitKaat (Dec 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> find a lawyer and take matters to court. Media loves stories like this


I talked to a immigration lawyer about it and told me that I ain't going to benefit from it. I just have to sit and wait.


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

*309 dubai*

Hi All

Any updates from Dubai Applicants...??? Any idea after how many months CO will be allocated for Dubai Applicants..

Regards,

Vin


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

*309 dubai*

Hi All

Any updates on spouse visas applied from Dubai.


Thanks 

Vin


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

*309 Dubai*

Hi Guys

Any news or Update from Dubai 309 applicants? July new financial year is here and hope some applicants get their visas soon...

please feel free to share your experiences 


Thanks
Vin


----------

